# Kai Greene 5weeks out from olympia !



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.flexonline.com/kai_greene_5_weeks_out/news/1358

looking good !

predictions ?

i'm routing for phil heath ! think his physique is awsome :thumb: :thumb :

294lbs !! how insane is that ! he's only like 5'8 fs  crazyness !


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> http://www.flexonline.com/kai_greene_5_weeks_out/news/1358
> 
> looking good !
> 
> ...


Im with you, phil heath to win! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeh phil is incredible ! i think he's like jay cutler (massive and blocky) and dexter jackson (round muscle bellys and asthetically pleasing) PUT TOGETHER !

he's has massive muscles but still has the asthetic muscle bellys !

spot on IMO


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

personally i hope branch gets it this year, he was so good last year.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

branch would certainly deserve it as he is one of the hardest training guys i've heard of but just dont think his muscles flow as asthetically and roundness of people like phil and dexter etc.

not the biggest fan of the grainy hardcore muscles, but still looks awsome !


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Triceps are maaaasssive hmm hes gone a bit heavy if you ask me going down mass monster road leaving aesthetic and attractive physique behind. Phil Heath all the way


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

laurie g said:


> Triceps are maaaasssive hmm hes gone a bit heavy if you ask me going down mass monster road leaving aesthetic and attractive physique behind. Phil Heath all the way


yeh totally agree mate ! kai has gone into the monster zone when asthetics start to go out the window and focus just goes to making the muscles FU*KING HUMUNGUS lol !!


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

adamdutton said:


> personally i hope branch gets it this year, he was so good last year.


X2


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

id also want branch to win....not too keen on kai tbh . much prefer jay, phil and branch over kai.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Amazing 17 years on and the big guys still not up to dorians level


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

kai has an amazing physique theres no doubt !

BUT

his stomach is HUGE ! the protruding stomach is just not attractive in the slightest ! watch the videos of him and his stomach is bloody massive !

none the less still looks insane but his stomach is really huge fs lol !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

look how huge his stomach is when he isnt tensing it !

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/109467-kai-greene-5weeks-out-olympia.html


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

round 2 said:


> Amazing 17 years on and the big guys still not up to dorians level


Honestly I can't imagine Dorian even making the top 6 these days mate!

Kai has packed so much muscle onto his back I'm actually in shock, from the rear he is just too muscular!!!!

Unreal...

I'd love to see Victor win


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

DB said:


> Honestly I can't imagine Dorian even making the top 6 these days mate!
> 
> Kai has packed so much muscle onto his back I'm actually in shock, from the rear he is just too muscular!!!!
> 
> ...


totally disagree about dorian not making top 6 cause he was just incredible !

but yeh kai's back is crazy thick and dense now !!


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

will his gyno go???


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

DB said:


> Honestly I can't imagine Dorian even making the top 6 these days mate!
> 
> Kai has packed so much muscle onto his back I'm actually in shock, from the rear he is just too muscular!!!!
> 
> ...


Do ya think? dorian is about the same weight and looked harder in those black and white pics (before he blew his bicep).

But unless you put them side by side you never know.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

round 2 said:


> Do ya think? dorian is about the same weight and looked harder in those black and white pics (before he blew his bicep).
> 
> But unless you put them side by side you never know.


Dorian was 260 in his black and white pictures I thought.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

280. Kai is 298 in those pics but not as hard IMO.Dorian weighed 257 that year up fron 242


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Also a few inches taller than Kai.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Also a few inches taller than Kai.


prob right just being biased

2 inches taller = 16lb so kai is really about 30lb heavier.He just cant seem to get the lower back shredded as of late


----------



## lambert099 (Aug 21, 2010)

round 2 said:


> Amazing 17 years on and the big guys still not up to dorians level


what??


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

DB said:


> Honestly I can't imagine Dorian even making the top 6 these days mate!
> 
> Kai has packed so much muscle onto his back I'm actually in shock, from the rear he is just too muscular!!!!
> 
> ...


if i woke up looking like Kai Greene i'd run around naked with a grapefruit on my co*k.......


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Seriously check out the feathering in his lats at 294lbs fvck me i gotta eat more


----------



## lambert099 (Aug 21, 2010)

i think its funny dorian was telling him how to train on that vid....lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kai is the ONLY guy to do a Ronnie in the last 4yrs imo.....that some serious tissue.

BUT im sorry to say IF Jay hits the same condition again as last year its lights out.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i still think dexter looks the best

am i the only one that thinks most top pro's look better 4-5 weeks out?

so much more awesome imo


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

pea head said:


> Kai is the ONLY guy to do a Ronnie in the last 4yrs imo.....that some serious tissue.
> 
> BUT im sorry to say IF Jay hits the same condition again as last year its lights out.


 this^^^^^^its jays show to lose if he turns up like last year its over, and looking at jays recent pics on the md website its looks like he just may do......


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

holy fcuk!!! nuff said


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> i still think dexter looks the best
> 
> am i the only one that thinks most top pro's look better 4-5 weeks out?
> 
> so much more awesome imo


x 2


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

I hope vic martinez wins but if jay nails condition like last year he will be mr O again.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i think phil heath has got the best physique not the biggest but definatley the best


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Absolute beast! cant believe the mass on him! Seriously looking forward to the olympia now.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Cutlers home town support was impressive last year and he made some excellent improvements to his conditioning. personally, i want Kai to get it, his physique is crazy, his training vids are very interesting and motivating and his posing is another level(2007 Keystone Classic to Dirty Diana, check youtube). but then there is the side to his past that will be held against him...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

MrO2b said:


> Cutlers home town support was impressive last year and he made some excellent improvements to his conditioning. personally, i want Kai to get it, his physique is crazy, his training vids are very interesting and motivating and his posing is another level(2007 Keystone Classic to Dirty Diana, check youtube). but then there is the side to his past that will be held against him...


what about kai's past ? was he a murderer or somthing ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

says kai is appearing in a movie this year as a male stripper lol !

My Guaranteed Student Loan or some ****e lol

cant say i'm surprised lol !


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

looks massive, always interesting this time of year when all the top pro's are posting pics, they all look freaky but until you see them next to each other on stage its hard to say who will win. As for Kai hes one of these guys you either love or hate, cant say i care for his posing with all the dancing and handstands etc, I think Jay will remain on top for the next few years if he nails his condition , altho the Americans think Kai will win purely because hes now a weider athlete...who knows, i still think Mr olympia should be the best built man on the planet not the biggest, but i'm old school ...lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

DB said:


> Honestly I can't imagine Dorian even making the top 6 these days mate!
> 
> Kai has packed so much muscle onto his back I'm actually in shock, from the rear he is just too muscular!!!!
> 
> Unreal...


totally agree with that,as much of a Dorian fan as i am i just dont think his physique,even at its best,would cut it with them nowadays.



Jimmy said:


> i still think dexter looks the best
> 
> *am i the only one that thinks most top pro's look better 4-5 weeks out?*
> 
> ...


yeah i have always thought this too mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looks freakin huuuge...

now lets see if he can get that back ripped or will it be its usual smooth puff


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> looks freakin huuuge...
> 
> now lets see if he can get that back ripped or will it be its usual smooth puff


well its only the last cpl shows he has done its not been razor sharp so would hardly call it USUAL smooth puff......


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

weeman said:


> yeah i have always thought this too mate.


so full and huge

i like a conditioned bb'er on stage....but this look 5 weeks out is true bodyBUILDING....flippin huge!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

weeman said:


> well its only the last cpl shows he has done its not been razor sharp so would hardly call it USUAL smooth puff......


since he has made massive changes in muscle mass the lower back/lats have been smooth. IMO it is now his usual back conditioning, you cant judge his conditioning from before the last 2 years because he was 30lbs lighter

i am a fan of kai, he can really bring in the conditioning everywhere else except his lower back and lats. 

last couple of shows for sure, but these 'shows' are not qualifiers but the biggest shows you would pull out all the stops for conditioning (arnold, mr olympia).

i hope he does nail it this year :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You have to admire the physique he has achieved just really really not a fan at all. Don't like his routines one bit and just don't get the hype surrounding him.

Sorry to be negative.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Jay to win, phil heath in top 3, branch to win most muscular pose

Jay last year looked amazing huge and well shredded


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I have to agree with some of the previous comment, if Jay comes in like last year he will win again.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

DB said:


> Honestly I can't imagine Dorian even making the top 6 these days mate!
> 
> Kai has packed so much muscle onto his back I'm actually in shock, from the rear he is just too muscular!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm with you, I am not a fan of Kia but that shot of his back is amazing and I wouldn't be suprised if he won, but its all a question of condition on the day, I still watch Dorian yates olympia 1993 and am still blown away with his condition...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk! legs and back! all freeeeeeeeeeky but legs and back!


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

The photos have been shopped - look at his right arm in the front lat spread looks really small compared to his left. Then look at the rear double bi - his right arm and bi are now twice as big as his left. Shame on flex....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thereisnoexit said:


> The photos have been shopped - look at his right arm in the front lat spread looks really small compared to his left. Then look at the rear double bi - his right arm and bi are now twice as big as his left. Shame on flex....


never heard so much p1sh :lol: :lol: :lol: photoshopped :lol: :lol: :lol: aaaaaaah needed a laugh this morning.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Meh..... Kai ain't all that.... my daddy used to lift bails of hay and was a billion stone at 0.0000000001% BF.

Hah... But seriously.... Kai's back, unreal.... his quads..... arms... unbelievable....!

I'm rooting for Kai.


----------



## Silverchair (Jul 28, 2010)

BOOM! Kai is next level. really hope he does well this olympia. those legs are unreal! and back! and everything really!

haven't seen any pics of any of his other competitors but would be very interested to see how they're all looking.....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it looks like he has taken it to another level............. BOOM!!!!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry guys i feel ther is a bit of dorian bashing goin on so thought i remind you.BOOM...........ready for take off:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

round 2 said:


> Sorry guys i feel ther is a bit of dorian bashing goin on so thought i remind you.BOOM...........ready for take off:lol:


that back is just insane !

he could jump off of a sky scrapper in a lat spread hold and just glide down to the ground unscaved lol !!


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

^^ Sorry fella but I remember seeing a thread about this photo and it turns out it was photoshopped.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jake said:


> ^^ Sorry fella but I remember seeing a thread about this photo and it turns out it was photoshopped.


what the dorian one ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jake said:


> ^^ Sorry fella but I remember seeing a thread about this photo and it turns out it was photoshopped.


now that you've said that it does seem extremely photoshopped lol !

look at how much higher up his lower lat insertsion point is in this picture compared the the "photoshopped" lat spread one .

http://www.lifeinthefastlane.ca/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/body_builder_19sfw.gif

HOWEVER = his back wasnt that far off that !


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

That picture of dorian yates is photo shoppped, sorry to say, kais looking awsome this year!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

kai greene is unbeliveable, utter monster. Those last 2 pics especially show it all. I personally want him to go far in olympia, we need more brits high up there!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> kai has an amazing physique theres no doubt !
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


A very x2 to this as well... Im not expert on why the stomach goes in such a way, weather it's silly amounts of growth hormones, far too much food intake, just the sheer size of the abdominal or other muscle forcing it to protrude, certain exercises etc not sure.

I don't like it at all and im sure they are clamping down on it. Coleman is pretty notorious for it as well.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> http://www.flexonline.com/kai_greene_5_weeks_out/news/1358
> 
> looking good !
> 
> ...


theres this guy who i knew once who is slightly bigger than that


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> A very x2 to this as well... Im not expert on why the stomach goes in such a way, weather it's silly amounts of growth hormones, far too much food intake, just the sheer size of the abdominal or other muscle forcing it to protrude, certain exercises etc not sure.
> 
> I don't like it at all and im sure they are clamping down on it. Coleman is pretty notorious for it as well.


i heard a guy talking about why some bodybuilders stomach's protrude out the way like kai and ronnie coleman and he was saying its because of the abuse of steroids and growth hormones and that its your intestines being pushed outwards ! no idea on the science and reasons for it but it sounds fcked up and certainly doesnt look nice ! guys like shawn ray and rich gaspari and arnold with vacume abs is much more asthetically pleasing !


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

The exercise he does at the beginning of the video, is that underhand raises, if so I need to learn these because my elbow kills overhand, is it worth doing these????


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i think kai is bloody amazing. he hasnt had the best of luck and early pro career didnt have a massive contract like the others so had to struggle and think he has done very well considering this.

as for his posing i think it is very unique and adds something diffrent to the boring posing you see also his way of thinking is very insperational


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> *kai greene* is unbeliveable, utter monster. Those last 2 pics especially show it all. I personally want him to go far in olympia, we need more* brits* high up there!


eh? lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> eh? lol


lol think he was just completely changing the subject mid sentance lol :tongue:


----------

